# Hi ,please I need feedback of my new furry action comic :)



## Mr. Beaver (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi everyone! 

I just finish the first episode of my own furry action series Mr.Beaver.

You can read it here : Mr. Beaver :: Episode 01- Credit page | Tapas

It would be great if i can get some feedback from you guys  

Thanks !


----------



## Prostapheresys (Nov 22, 2017)

Woah, that was very cool to read!


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 22, 2017)

Righteous pulp fiction! On my read through of issue one, I was digging the high-contrast art style and the compelling action sequence concepts.


----------



## 134 (Nov 22, 2017)

I've read it and I liked it!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you very much...


----------



## lyar (Nov 23, 2017)

Mr. Beaver said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just finish the first episode of my own furry action series Mr.Beaver.
> 
> ...


Pretty good, worth a print copy for sure.


----------



## Pypedreams (Dec 17, 2017)

Very nice aesthetics.
It was a nice read and well paneled.
I am very impressed. If i were you, i would consider the possibilities of indie publishing.


----------



## galo (Dec 18, 2017)

Looks very profesional. If I would found this randomnly on internet, I would belived that is a published indie comic. 
Great work!


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 18, 2017)

I really like it. It has a nice and professional look. I'm impressed.

and I love how you draw the backgrounds.


----------



## BlizzBoi (Jan 23, 2018)

I loved it
I loved the simplicity of Mr. Beaver's design vs. his surroundings . . . .
Keep up the good work


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 4, 2018)

This is a very important throw back to all the old school anthro comics I read, KArate mutante hamsters, The punisher, Elric etc. This is something special but Overall there's a lot of characters that are throw in the pages I've already read and they come off as annoying cannon fodder. This could be the next tankgirl minus the half naked kangaroo mutant etc etc.

Interesting good stuff, but I expect this to keep on rolling and not die out like most projects do art wise. This could have its own impact on the industry.


----------



## TesseractFA (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm just going to remove "artist" from my profile... because wow... that's amazing artwork!


----------



## 86tsunayoshi (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh damn, you're good. You've got some nice clean lines @.@ I'm guessing physical media?


----------



## CelestialTear (Apr 9, 2018)

man, it was amazing! i don't like action comics but I couldn't stop reading this one >O< Can't wait for more!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Apr 24, 2018)

86tsunayoshi said:


> Oh damn, you're good. You've got some nice clean lines @.@ I'm guessing physical media?


Hi 86, Thanks for the comments  i draw all in pencils and work the inks in Manga studio


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Apr 24, 2018)

CelestialTear said:


> man, it was amazing! i don't like action comics but I couldn't stop reading this one >O< Can't wait for more!


Thanks Celestial !


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks you all for your support, by now i cant upload more episodes  because the series is been picked by a publisher! thanks for all the comments and support you can follow the progress of the rest of the series in the fb page. www.facebook.com: Mr Beaver Comic Book Series


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

*"Justice will only wait for pepperoni!"* 
*wipes tear* 
I just scanned through the pages focusing on your brilliant use of black and white and I must say _this is impeccable work_! I'll read it properly when I get some down time.


----------



## CelestialTear (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Beaver said:


> Thanks you all for your support, by now i cant upload more episodes  because the series is been picked by a publisher! thanks for all the comments and support you can follow the progress of the rest of the series in the fb page. www.facebook.com: Mr Beaver Comic Book Series


that is so amazing! congrats!


----------



## Whimsycal (May 3, 2018)

Yo! Is awesome !


----------



## Kiuby May (May 26, 2018)

You give to the beaver an especial place like a new super anti-heroe! I didn't wait that of the Mr. Beaver at the beginning, but wow, the way you draw everything and each scene was amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## FrankieFlora (Jun 12, 2018)

Mr. Beaver said:


> Thanks you all for your support, by now i cant upload more episodes  because the series is been picked by a publisher! thanks for all the comments and support you can follow the progress of the rest of the series in the fb page. www.facebook.com: Mr Beaver Comic Book Series


omg, congrats! Who is publishing it?


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jun 14, 2018)

Kiuby May said:


> You give to the beaver an especial place like a new super anti-heroe! I didn't wait that of the Mr. Beaver at the beginning, but wow, the way you draw everything and each scene was amazing. Congratulations!


Thanks Kiuby :0


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jun 14, 2018)

FrankieFlora said:


> omg, congrats! Who is publishing it?


Hi Frankie, i can´t reveal the name of the publishing house yet meanwhile we are in negotiations but it is possible that could  be a full color printed version of Mr. Beaver issue 01 available  in NYCCon !   Wish me luck please   !


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 3, 2018)

Thats... actually pretty good. Well drawn, and the storry of a merciless hero is pretty much interesting. Keep it up.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 8, 2018)

I can't tell if this is a parody or an homage but either way it was cool.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 9, 2018)

Splendid job! The comic looks very professional, and it was a good read! I hope to read more of it soon!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jul 16, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Thats... actually pretty good. Well drawn, and the storry of a merciless hero is pretty much interesting. Keep it up.


Thanks Night claw


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jul 16, 2018)

David Drake said:


> I can't tell if this is a parody or an homage but either way it was cool.


I think it is a mix of both , thanks David!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jul 16, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Splendid job! The comic looks very professional, and it was a good read! I hope to read more of it soon!


Thanks HopeT !


----------



## Lawkbutt (Aug 7, 2018)

Well, I like the art for it, I may read the whole thing later.


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Sep 2, 2018)

Dear Furaffinity friends, it is already official: the issue one of Mr. Beaver will be presented this october in New York Comicon 2018!

Those who can attend will find it on small press booth 1247 next to the great producer Benjamin Slabak

Thanks To all!


----------



## WhiteTigerCub (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice job. It remembers me the Image comics of the '90. You shouldn't be surprised to find a publisher because, in my opinion, the final work looks professional and suitable for publishing.


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Sep 3, 2018)

WhiteTigerCub said:


> Nice job. It remembers me the Image comics of the '90. You shouldn't be surprised to find a publisher because, in my opinion, the final work looks professional and suitable for publishing.



Thanks Tiger cub !


----------



## BunBunArt (Sep 8, 2018)

Added to library, it's awesome >.<


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Sep 9, 2018)

RoxyHana said:


> Added to library, it's awesome >.<



Thanks Roxy!


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

That was an amazing read. I loved how finely detailed your art was. Such hard black and grey colours reflecting the darker tones to the story yet it still felt right for the slightly comical elements. I loved the flow of the story. So far it is too early to make any conclusive remarks but I loved how the characters and their conversations felt natural. Reminded me of a few comic books I have read in the past mixed with a crime drama and the heavy shading from your art style just added to that. Was the art style a conscious choice or is that just your normal drawing style? If the former that was well chosen and impressive. If it is your normal art style then I must give respect to being able to stick to what you know and be able to set the pace of a story so well.

I also love how fast passed it got when the action came. Such simple yet well thought out way to deal with people if a little graphic for my liking (Episode 1 page 21! That last guy was just insulting to me XD) 

Although I did see a few downsides. Nothing massive but it takes away from the tone you were setting in the earlier pages. When the mysterious first villain appears. the one who deflected those bullets with ease and announced himself as an old partner. Would it not have been better to leave an air of mystery? You were setting a strong detective/police work tone to the story yet you just gave away such a critical element of the story so easily. (Although I am not a mind reader so I don't know how critical it is to the story or how long you plan to make the story go on for) However, when he came in the flow of the conversation entered an uncanny valley of sorts. It was still reasonable but the natural flow felt a little stiff there. It felt like you had an idea what conclusion to the pages you wanted but couldn't quite get the execution right.

This doesn't mean that it ruined everything. This is just my point of view having read the first part of your story. I may be totally wrong and just missing the details I need to see it work in my head. But even if that isn't the case this is still a good 8/10 in my eyes. It was well drawn and set you up for multiple plot arcs if you wish. A slight overload of exposition in the first chapter can take away from the natural flow of the story and you don't need to explain every last detail. Sometimes what the reader uses to fill in the blanks is better than outright telling people all the information right off the bat. If and it is a big IF you wanted to make it a detective/drama story like the earlier tones in the chapter would suggest then leaving in untold answers for even 90% of the story's time is actually a good thing and makes the reader more invested. But if what you wanted was more of a James bond action-packed story with a detective narrative then what you need to work on is the build up. Epic action-packed fights don't get quite as epic as they are without earning every inch of it. Setting up the character development and growth. Setting up the reason for the fight and then executing on it with every last bit of emotion that the storyteller feels is needed. Having such a well-done action sequence in the first part will take away from initial character growth. You have already given a first impression and a strong one at that, adding to it with subtle changes will be harder (Not impossible but will take a lot more thinking and reason).

All in all you have a good thing going here and given the nostalgia it makes me feel of the old black and white detective movies I will read it. And I will continue to read it if you can maintain or even improve the quality of the work. You have a strong opener here so I would recommend playing off that for a bit before adding even more. Careful not to overwhelm to reader or yourself by adding too much at once and you will have a good story on your hands. If you would like further information from my point of view or just wanna talk story with me feel free to pm me. I am more of a book worm/writer myself but I do like the classic comics and I am glad I read through yours. Good luck with your story


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Oct 24, 2018)

Morning-mouse said:


> That was an amazing read. I loved how finely detailed your art was. Such hard black and grey colours reflecting the darker tones to the story yet it still felt right for the slightly comical elements. I loved the flow of the story. So far it is too early to make any conclusive remarks but I loved how the characters and their conversations felt natural. Reminded me of a few comic books I have read in the past mixed with a crime drama and the heavy shading from your art style just added to that. Was the art style a conscious choice or is that just your normal drawing style? If the former that was well chosen and impressive. If it is your normal art style then I must give respect to being able to stick to what you know and be able to set the pace of a story so well.
> 
> I also love how fast passed it got when the action came. Such simple yet well thought out way to deal with people if a little graphic for my liking (Episode 1 page 21! That last guy was just insulting to me XD)
> 
> ...


Hi morning Mouse

Thanks you a lot for taking the time to make a great and honest review, a lot of your words and analysis have sense  to me. Mrb presents as a police dark series but will become something like an action adventure series , so i am aiming to an epic hero shonen kind  of story archetype than a thriller/mystery, i guess this will be more clear on the upcoming chapters. The full story will be published by Action Lab in 2019 in full color  so i did have to take down the episodes in Tapas. Anyways, thanks again for you review


----------



## Keefur (Oct 25, 2018)

That is a very dynamic cover.  The only thing I would have done differently, and this is just me personally, and not a slam against this really nice work, is that I would have had the pin and lever of the grenade falling away, making it a live grenade and introducing a continuance factor to the cover.  People are going to be wondering where he is going to throw that grenade.  I'm a printer, and this is really good work. From a technical aspect, you want to make sure you allow for bleed on the head, face and foot of the cover.  The spine won't be affected by the cropping as it will have the back cover attached.  I like to see an eight inch bleed and critical text and image should be at least a quarter of an inch from the crop line.  If I'm too technical for you, you can contact me on FA through a note.  I am Keefur there as well.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 25, 2018)

Mr. Beaver said:


> Dear Furaffinity friends, it is already official: the issue one of Mr. Beaver will be presented this october in New York Comicon 2018!
> 
> Those who can attend will find it on small press booth 1247 next to the great producer Benjamin Slabak
> 
> ...


My critique is above.  I don't think I hit the reply button.  Good luck with your 'zine.


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Aug 25, 2019)

Dear Furaffinity people

I would like to thank you for all your support and feedback you gave me all this time, finally Mr.Beaver mini series is on! you can pre order the first issue here:

MR BEAVER #1 VERDUGO MUNOZ CVR A (MR) - Midtown Comics

Or you can pre order Mr.Beaver in your local comicbook store !

the codes are:

Cover A:SEP191371
Cover B:SEP191372

And the link : previewsworld.com/Catalog/SEP1…

Thanks you for all your comments and support, you give me the confidence to bring this series to live !

Pablo V.


----------



## Whimsycal (Aug 28, 2019)

Mr. Beaver said:


> Dear Furaffinity people
> 
> I would like to thank you for all your support and feedback you gave me all this time, finally Mr.Beaver mini series is on! you can pre order the first issue here:
> 
> ...



Omg!! Congrats! I am definitely pre ordering. Tell me they send to México! Congrats again!!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Sep 10, 2019)

Whimsycal said:


> Omg!! Congrats! I am definitely pre ordering. Tell me they send to México! Congrats again!!


Thanks Whimsycal ! yes, they send to worldwide i guess


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

Mr. Beaver issue 2 in on previews right now! pre order yours in :
https://www.midtowncomics.com/preview-catalogs…

Mr. Beaver capitulo 02 ya esta para la preventa! pueden pre comprar aqui:

https://www.midtowncomics.com/preview-catalogs…

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

Mr. Beaver issue 3 in on previews right now! pre order yours in :

Mr Beaver #3 - Midtown Comics

Mr. Beaver capitulo 03 ya esta para la preventa! pueden pre comprar aquí:

Mr Beaver #3 - Midtown Comics

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

Mr. Beaver issue 4 in on previews right now! pre order yours in :

Mr Beaver #4 - Midtown Comics

Mr. Beaver capitulo 4 ya esta para la preventa! pueden pre comprar aquí:

Mr Beaver #4 - Midtown Comics

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Dec 21, 2019)

Dear people!

Mr. Beaver issue 05 in on previews right now! pre order yours in:

https://www.midtowncomics.com/product/1910045

Mr. Beaver capitulo 05 ya esta para la preventa! pueden pre comprarlo aquí:

https://www.midtowncomics.com/product/1910045

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jan 31, 2020)

Finally, Mr. Beaver volume 01 is already on pre sale!. 

The book contains all the chapters from 01 to 05 * the first full story arc!,

You can buy it here:

MR BEAVER TP VOL 01 - Midtown Comics

Thanks you all for your great support!

Pablo V.


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Feb 3, 2020)

I just made a new Mr.Beaver animated trailer!






Mr. Beaver #01 in on pre orders right now! If you like Batman or TMNT this is the comicbook series for you!

You can buy it here :

Mr Beaver #1 Cover A Regular Pablo Verdugo Munoz Cover - Midtown Comics

Or pre order it in your local comicbook store with this code:

www.previewsworld.com: MR BEAVER #1 VERDUGO MUNOZ CVR A (MR) (SEP191371)

Thank you all for the support!

Pablo V.


----------



## WhiteTigerCub (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi Pablo,
the last time I wrote was 2018. I'm glad after all this time you have a publisher... a very good publisher! I ordered you comic via Previews. Good job!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Feb 7, 2020)

WhiteTigerCub said:


> Hi Pablo,
> the last time I wrote was 2018. I'm glad after all this time you have a publisher... a very good publisher! I ordered you comic via Previews. Good job!


 Yeah Thanks WhiteTigerCub , thanks for the support of people like you this comicbook is growing up since 2018 , thanks for the pre order!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Mar 11, 2020)

Mr.Beaver digital release! issues #01 to #04 you can buy it on ComiXology

https://www.comixology.com/Mr-Beaver-1/digital-comic/803028…

Thanks for your support! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por fin Mr.Beaver tiene su lanzamiento en digital, capítulos del #01 al #04 pueden comprarlos a través de Comixology

https://www.comixology.com/Mr-Beaver-1/digital-comic/803028…

Una abrazo y muchas gracias por todo el apoyo!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Mar 26, 2020)

Mr.Beaver digital release! COMPLETE FIRST ARC! you can buy it on ComiXology

https://www.comixology.com/Mr-Beaver-1/digital-comic/803028?ref=c2VyaWVzL3ZpZXcvZGVza3RvcC9ncmlkTGlzdC9Jc3N1ZXM

If you like BATMAN or TMNT this is the comicbook for you!

¨Not since the introduction of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles has an anamorphic animal been so mysterious, so cunning and so deadly! Mr. Beaver isn’t to be messed with, and he kicks some major butt in the first issue of Action Lab Danger Zone’s new series, “Mr. Beaver.”

Pastrami nation review Pastrami Nation

Thanks for your support! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por fin Mr.Beaver tiene su lanzamiento en digital, primer arco argumental completo pueden comprarlos a través de Comixology

https://www.comixology.com/Mr-Beaver-1/digital-comic/803028?ref=c2VyaWVzL3ZpZXcvZGVza3RvcC9ncmlkTGlzdC9Jc3N1ZXM


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 1, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jun 21, 2020)

New Mr. Beaver plush version


----------



## Mr. Beaver (May 15, 2022)

Hello everyone, I hope you are very well!

It's been a long time since I started the Mr. Beaver project and since then it has scaled very fast!. Soon I will launch a kickstarter campaign with my editor Ben Slabak to promote the first story arc comicbook and I will need your support, thanks to this community Mr. Beaver has become what he is today and can become much more.

Here is the link of the campaign, I would be very grateful if you can follow this project:

www.mrbeavercomic.com

Also here are a few pictures of the Mr.Beaver 3D statue we are developing 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## WeAreOneArt (May 15, 2022)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (May 15, 2022)

WeAreOneArt said:


> That looks awesome!


Thanks  !!!


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (May 31, 2022)

Non of the links work for me ;-; 
This looks like good comic from front pages


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jun 2, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Non of the links work for me ;-;
> This looks like good comic from front pages


Hi Vulpus

Thanks for your interest on Mr.Beaver! , actually I remove all the pages from Tapas because I want to focus on self publishing on Kickstarter here is the link of the project:

www.mrbeavercomic.com

Please check out and let me know what you think, thanks Vulpus!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jun 2, 2022)

Hi Furaffinity comunity !

Mr.Beaver comic is now live on Kickstarter! everyone who can contribute can get a printed version of the book and much more!

Here is the link to the Kickstarter page :

www.mrbeavercomic.com

If you could back or share it would be great, thanks to this community Mr. Beaver has become much more great than I was expecting  

thank you all!


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 3, 2022)

That looks great but you need to make the video on the front page shorter and more flashy. It would grab more attention and be less spoily.


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jun 5, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> That looks great but you need to make the video on the front page shorter and more flashy. It would grab more attention and be less spoily.


Thanks for the feedback Vulpus, yes, I think we are going to edit.


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi Furaffinitty community !  we are halfway to the goal!! please support! 

www.mrbeavercomic.com


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi Furaffinity community!

After a successful Kickstarter campaign Mr. Beaver comic book is now available on Indiegogo! please support this comic book and get a copy!









						Mr. Beaver Vol. #1
					

"Justice has a new face... and it's furry." A 128-page graphic novel about a crime-fighting beaver. | Check out 'Mr. Beaver Vol. #1' on Indiegogo.




					www.indiegogo.com
				








Thanks you all for your support!


----------

